# [SOLVED]qt w wersji 4.4.0

## amandrake

witam, jestem nowy na forum i mam problem z instalacją qt-4.4.0, chodzi mi głównie o paczkę qt-gui. przy instalacji wyrzuca mi taki błąd:

```
qmake vars .......... cat: .qmake.vars: No such file or directory

qmake switches ...... 

Build ............... libs tools docs

Configuration .......  silent debug shared dll largefile stl mmx 3dnow sse sse2  qt3support accessibility minimal-config small-config medium-config large-config full-config reduce_exports reduce_relocations ipv6 clock-gettime clock-monotonic mremap getaddrinfo ipv6ifname getifaddrs inotify system-jpeg system-mng system-png png gif system-tiff system-freetype system-zlib nis cups iconv glib nas openssl x11sm xshape xinerama xrandr xrender fontconfig xkb xmlpatterns debug

Debug ............... yes

Qt 3 compatibility .. yes

QtDBus module ....... no

QtXmlPatterns module  yes

Phonon module ....... no

SVG module .......... no

WebKit module ....... no

STL support ......... yes

PCH support ......... no

MMX/3DNOW/SSE/SSE2..  yes/yes/yes/yes

IPv6 support ........ yes

IPv6 ifname support . yes

getaddrinfo support . yes

getifaddrs support .. yes

Accessibility ....... yes

NIS support ......... yes

CUPS support ........ yes

Iconv support ....... yes

Glib support ........ yes

GStreamer support ... auto

Large File support .. yes

GIF support ......... yes

TIFF support ........ plugin (system)

JPEG support ........ plugin (system)

PNG support ......... yes (system)

MNG support ......... plugin (system)

zlib support ........ system

OpenGL support ...... no

NAS sound support ... system

Session management .. yes

XShape support ...... yes

Xinerama support .... yes

Xcursor support ..... runtime

Xfixes support ...... runtime

Xrandr support ...... yes

Xrender support ..... yes

FontConfig support .. yes

XKB Support ......... yes

immodule support .... yes

OpenSSL support ..... yes (run-time)

uic dialogs/qprintsettingsoutput.ui

uic dialogs/qprintwidget.ui

uic dialogs/qpagesetupwidget.ui

uic dialogs/qfiledialog.ui

compiling[mmx] painting/qdrawhelper_mmx.cpp

compiling[mmx3dnow] painting/qdrawhelper_mmx3dnow.cpp

painting/qdrawhelper_mmx3dnow.cpp: In static member function 'static void QMMX3DNOWIntrinsics::end()':

painting/qdrawhelper_mmx3dnow.cpp:56: error: '_m_femms' was not declared in this scope

make: *** [.obj/debug-shared/qdrawhelper_mmx3dnow.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2693:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2468:  Called build_target_directories

 *             environment, line  350:  Called build_directories '

src/gui

tools/designer

tools/linguist

src/plugins/imageformats/gif

src/plugins/imageformats/ico

src/plugins/imageformats/jpeg tools/qdbus/qdbusviewer src/plugins/imageformats/mng src/plugins/imageformats/tiff'

 *             environment, line  345:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0/temp/environment'.
```

z góry dzięki za jakąkolwiek pomoc

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Dodane znaczniki BBCode. Proszę o ich używanie w przyszłości.

Kurt SteinerLast edited by amandrake on Tue May 20, 2008 10:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mentorsct

Masz problem "emake failed" ja miałem podobny jak kompilowałem sobie mysql. Musiałem szukac nowego ebuilda i specjalnego pliku pod mysql. Poszukaj na necie czego odnośnie emake failed qt 4.4 moze coś na bugzilli czy cos.

----------

## Arfrever

_m_femms() jest zadeklarowane w <mm3dnow.h>.

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge --info

gcc-config -l
```

----------

## amandrake

emerge --info:

Portage 2.2_pre6 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.3.0, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-rc8-git2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-rc8-git2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 16 May 2008 14:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -m32 -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -pipe -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mno-sse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -m32 -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -pipe -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mno-sse3 -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO8859-2"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa apache apache2 async audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb big-tables bitmap-fonts bluetooth boundschecking bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdr cgi cracklib ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus debug dio directfb doc dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd examples exif fastbuild fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp fuse gcj gdbm gif glib gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 icc icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog ithreads java javascript jpeg jpeg2k junit kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lame lcms ldap libcaca libg++ libgda libnotify libwww lirc lm_sensors logitech-mouse midi mime mmap mmx mmxext mng mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mysql mysqlib nas ncurses netboot nis nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oscar pam pcmcia pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils png posix postgres ppds pppd profile pthreads python qt-static qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection restrict-javascript samba scanner sdl session sharedmem simplexml slp sndfile sockets source sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg svga swat symlink syslog sysvipc tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l vcd vcdx verbose vhosts videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xcomposite xgl xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xosd xsl xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

gcc-config -l:

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.0 *

----------

## wierzba

Hmmm.... piękny zbiór USE'ów oraz CFLAGS.

Jesteś pewny, że wszystkie są dla Twojego sprzętu CFLAGS'y stabilne?

*CFLAGS - zawsze lepiej O2 niż O3

*USE - zawsze lepiej tylko te z których korzystasz z pewnością

Polecam zajrzeć tutaj.

----------

## unK

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -m32 -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -pipe -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mno-sse3"

 

stawiam na to. po cholerę w ogóle wsadziłeś te wszystkie flagi -m* definiujące użycie określonych instrukcji, skoro one są implikowane przez march?

----------

## amandrake

plik make.conf był wzięty ze strony how-to i przeznaczony dla tego laptopa, więc byłem przekonany że jest prawidłowy

ps. jestem dość "świeżym" użytkownikiem gentoo więc jeśli byłbyś tak miły to byś mógł coś doradzić odnośnie usunięcia jakiś flag

----------

## mentorsct

O shit tych flag to naprawde masz wyje... dużo. To ze przeznaczony to nie znaczy ze idealny. Najlepiej wybierz te flagi które sa potrzebne np do tych programów z których korzystasz. Jak to sie mówi "gentoo konfigurowalne pod indywidualnych użytkowników" ciezki bedzie ci dobrać tak zeby było wszystko ok nie znajac twojego sprzetu i softu. To tak jak strzelić w 10 z zamkniętymi oczami. Fakt czasem moze sie udac.

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -m32 -mfpmath=sse -O3 -ftracer -pipe -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mno-sse3"

 

pogrubione flagi wywal, albo są niepotrzebne, albo implikowane przez -march.

Co do O3, jak chcesz, możesz używać, wzrostu wydajności w stosunku do O2 raczej nie zauważysz, ale czas kompilacji też jakoś nie wzrasta. -ftracer też jest nie jest szkodliwy (chociaż w gcc-4.3.0 chyba wywala kompilację ffmpeg, a przynajmniej kiedyś wywalał), jak chcesz, używaj. Dodaj sobie za to -fomit-frame-pointer. Aha, no i oczywiście sprawdź w manualu gcc, co te flagi (ftracer np, albo jakie ekstra flagi dodaje O3) robią, jeżeli jeszcze nie wiesz ;p

----------

## wierzba

Zajrzyj tutaj na starcie.

unK   :Arrow:   różnica pomiędzy O2 i O3 jest, w większości przypadków po kompilacji z O3 binaria są większe (a działa i tak jak chce).  :Razz:  Natomiast z O3 czasami kompilacja się nie powodzi... taka mała niedogodność  :Wink: 

----------

## amandrake

pousuwałem troche tych flag nieużywanych, teraz musze tylko oczyścić system bo trace dużo miejsca na dysku nawet nie wiem w jaki sposób

----------

## mentorsct

Oczyść sobie katalog distfiles (/usr/distfiles) tam sie zbieraja wszystkie paki które pobierasz z portage a pozniej sa kompilowane.

----------

## amandrake

głupi nie jestem, zawsze go czyszcze a jednak miejsca brak, wczoraj kompilowalem qt-4.3.4 awaryjnie ale brakło miejsca i już dysk nie wrócił do stanu sprzed kompilacji:/

----------

## mentorsct

To moze:

```
emerge depclean
```

 a potem 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> m_femms() jest zadeklarowane w <mm3dnow.h>.

 

```
-mno-3dnow 
```

Żaden procesor intela nie wspiera 3dnow.

----------

## Arfrever

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> teraz musze tylko oczyścić system bo trace dużo miejsca na dysku nawet nie wiem w jaki sposób

 

Przeczytaj punkt 13. Regulaminu.

----------

## amandrake

dzięki wszystkim tu, kompilacja qt-4.4.0 przebiegła w całości sprawnie i moge cieszyć się nowym kde 4.0.4

----------

## mentorsct

No to moze jakiś [SOLVED] przy temacie by sie przydał?

----------

